# 1&1 greift durch?



## tuxedo (9 Dezember 2004)

Im DC-Forum gibt es einen Thread zu dem Thema, dass 1und1 wohl einigen Webmastern die Domains gekündigt habe mit der Begründung, dass dort einer oder mehrere illegale Dialer auf den Seiten platziert seien.

Hier der Link:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=890&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

Falls 1und1 hier tatsächlich ernsthaft durchgreift, dann gewinnt 1und1 einige Punkte auf meiner nach oben offenen Sympathieskala.  8) 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## A John (9 Dezember 2004)

*Re: 1und1 greift durch?*



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Im DC-Forum gibt es einen Thread zu dem Thema, dass 1und1 wohl einigen Webmastern die Domains gekündigt habe mit der Begründung, dass dort einer oder mehrere illegale Dialer auf den Seiten platziert seien.


Neben denm Privatkundenbereich will sich 1&1 anscheinend auch im (seriösen!) Geschäftskundenbereich weit oben positionieren.

Das geht natürlich schlecht mit einem Ruf als "Dialerhoster". Umsatzmäßig scheint man der Branche wohl auch nicht mehr viel zuzutrauen.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Teleton (9 Dezember 2004)

Nochmehr würden die in meiner Achtung steigen wenn die einfach alle Dialerseiten rauswerfen, statt sich darauf zu berufen dass illegale Dialer vorliegen. So werden ja nur wieder endlose Diskussionen provoziert, ob ein Dialer doch grade eben noch RegTP konform ist.

Zitat


> Die Kündigung erfolgt aufgrund des Vorhandenseins von einem oder
> mehrer unzulässiger Dialer (lt. Reg TP - Regulierungsbehoerde für
> Telekommunikation und Post)


----------



## tuxedo (9 Dezember 2004)

Wenn man dem DC-Thread folgt, dann löst es bei den betroffenen Webmastern Unverständnis aus, dass 1und1 die Kündigungen damit begründet, dass die Dialer illegal seien, obwohl alle auf den gekündigten Seiten verwendeten Dialer angeblich bei der RegTP registriert seien.

Das wäre natürlich wirklich genial, wenn 1und1 hart durchgreift und Dialer-Seiten generell entfernen würde. Und wenn die dann Dialer als illegal bezeichnen, auch wenn sie RegTp-konform sind, dann zeigt das eigentlich nur, dass 1und1 die Materie durchschaut. 

Gruß
Matthias
 :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

einer von drüben schrieb:
			
		

> Um mir ein Bild von den Umständen zu machen:
> Ist auf dem Webspace ein MP-Dialer lokal gespeichert oder wird ganz normal verlinkt zu einer der offiziellen Download-Adressen wo dann MP automatisch für aktuell notwendige Dinge wie den letzten Rechts-Schrei bei OK-Fenster-Gestaltung usw. sorgt?


lesen, nachdenken, schlussfolgern...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2004)

Lese ich da lauter Empfehlungen für den Weihnachtsgrusskartendialerhoster?


----------



## drboe (10 Dezember 2004)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre natürlich wirklich genial, wenn 1und1 hart durchgreift und Dialer-Seiten generell entfernen würde. Und wenn die dann Dialer als illegal bezeichnen, auch wenn sie RegTp-konform sind, dann zeigt das eigentlich nur, dass 1und1 die Materie durchschaut.


Ist das so? Folgt man der Diskussion, so ist auf den gekündigten Sites mitnichten ein illegaler Dialer vorhanden, sondern ein Link auf MP. Stimmt dies, so wäre die Begründung von 1&1 m. E. hinfällig, weil schlicht falsch. Und es ist wohl auch durchaus fraglich, ob ein Dialer(link) an sich bereits ein Kündigungsrecht von 1&1 auslöst. In den AGB von 1&1 steht das so nach meiner Kenntnis nicht. Solange Dialer zulässig sind, kann sich 1&1 m. E. auch nicht ohne Weiteres gegen Sites mit entsprechenden Angeboten wehren, vielleicht abgesehen von Pornografie-Angeboten nebst Dialer. Und schon gar nicht wird 1&1 pauschal eine Illegalität registrierter Dialer behaupten können. Das würde ihnen ein Gericht andernfalls sicher schnell und kostenpflichtig erläutern. Selbst wenn 1&1 aber Dialerfreiheit der gehosteten Sites anstrebt, so würde sich das Problem lediglich zu anderen Hostern verlagern. Und in der Tat dient sich in dem DC-Thread sofort ein ISP zur Übernahme des Hostings an. Vielleicht steckt in der Plazierung dieser Werbung überhaupt das Motiv für den Thread?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (10 Dezember 2004)

Die Frage ist , ob 1&1 überhaupt für eine ordentliche Kündigung zum 31.01.05 Gründe braucht.  Wenn die auch ohne Grund kündigen können wäre es egal wenn eine unzutreffende Begründung geliefert wurde.
Dass sich das Problem nur verschiebt ist klar, es würde jedoch wesentlich ungemütlicher für die Dialerdrücker wenn die grossen ISP keine Dialerseiten mehr aufnehmen..


----------



## dvill (10 Dezember 2004)

Hier werden ohnehin munter Begriffe durcheinander gewürfelt, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben.

Die Registrierung ist KEIN Qualitätsmerkmal und sagt nichts über die wirkliche Gesetzeskonformität eines Dialerangebotes aus.

Die vorherige Registrierung ist lediglich einen von vielen Voraussetzungen, dass ein Dialer gesetzeskonform sein kann.

Sicher ist nur die Folgerung, dass ein nicht registrierter Dialer nicht legal ist.

Die RegTP veröffentlicht Listen mit Dialernummern, für die eine Registrierung nach Überprüfung zurückgenommen wurde. Dort findet man viele bekannte Firmen dieser besonderen Branche oft mehrfach gelistet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (10 Dezember 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Folgt man der Diskussion, so ist auf den gekündigten Sites mitnichten ein illegaler Dialer vorhanden, sondern ein Link auf MP. Stimmt dies, so wäre die Begründung von 1&1 m. E. hinfällig, weil schlicht falsch.


 Das ist ja nun auf schätzungsweise 99 % aller Dialerseiten so, dass der Dialer von einem verlinkten Server heruntergeladen wird. Für mich ist ein Link mit Parametern auf eine spezielle Download-URL nicht irgendein Link. Andernfalls dürfte auch Google keine AdWord-Anzeigen für "Dialerseiten" ablehnen, weil jene i.d.R. auch "nur" verlinken... 
Allzu päpstlich sollte man da IMHO nicht sein.

In diesem Thread ist dauernd von "illegal" die Rede. Aber in der im Dialercenter zitierten 1&1-Mail steht "unzulässig". Das kann zweierlei heißen:
- der Dialer ist nicht registriert.
- oder es bezieht sich eben doch auf AGBs / Richtlinien von 1&1 
* [Edit] *Von Dialern 
steht da anscheinend wirklich nichts. Geht mehr um Spamming und pornographisches Material.


----------



## Teleton (10 Dezember 2004)

Stimmt, von illegal steht da nix. Aber das unzulässig wird durch den Klammerzusatz in Verbindung mit der RegTP gebracht. Spricht eher dafür, dass  nicht Einschränkungen aus den AGB gemeint sind.


----------



## A John (10 Dezember 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, von illegal steht da nix. Aber das unzulässig wird durch den Klammerzusatz in Verbindung mit der RegTP gebracht. Spricht eher dafür, dass  nicht Einschränkungen aus den AGB gemeint sind.


1&1 bezieht sich in seinen AGB (hier 9.2) lediglich auf pornographische Inhalte.
Durch den Kündigungsgrund "unzulässige Dialer" will man vermutlich einen Imageschaden durch Kinderabzocke aus dem Hausaufgaben-, Ausmalbilder-, Handysegment usw. gleich mit abwenden.

Statt sich auf dünnes Eis zu begeben, hätten die IMO besser ihre AGB angepasst (generelles Dialerverbot) und den Schmuddelseiten regulär gekündigt.
Man sollte das vielleicht mal anregen.

Schon die Vorstellung, dass sich meine Homepage die Festplatte mit einer Seite für Weihnachtsgrußkarten-Dialer teilen muss.....   :kotz: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Dezember 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Statt sich auf dünnes Eis zu begeben, hätten die IMO besser ihre AGB angepasst (generelles Dialerverbot) und den Schmuddelseiten regulär gekündigt.


Die kündigen lediglich gemäß ihren AGB und die Kündigung muss fristgerecht, aber nicht mit Begründung erfolgen. Ich entscheide, wann ich ein Vertragsverhältnis beende und muss das niemandem gegenüber begründen. Umgekehrt steht 1&1 selbstverständlich das gleiche Recht zu.

Das Gezeter im Dialercenter ist recht amüsant, weil die plötzlich alle zu dämlich zum Lesen scheinen. Umgekehrt erwarten die aber genau das von ihren Kunden. Interessanter Einblick, wie ich finde.

Zu den Dialern: Wenn ein Schlauerle nach dem anderen anfängt, die Bezugsfenster in die Hauptseite einzubetten, dann existiert kein Bezugs*fenster* mehr im Sinne der Verfügung. Von daher kann der Dialer zwar registriert, aber unzulässig sein.


----------



## drboe (10 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Völig richtig. Ich bezog mich oben aber auf die folgenden Bemerkung (Hervorhebung von mir):



			
				tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre natürlich wirklich genial, wenn 1und1 hart durchgreift und Dialer-Seiten generell entfernen würde. Und wenn die dann Dialer als *illegal* bezeichnen, auch wenn sie RegTp-konform sind, dann zeigt das eigentlich nur, dass 1und1 die Materie durchschaut.


M. E. kann 1&1 u. U. ohne Begründung kündigen, sofern das die AGB hergeben. Das habe ich nicht geprüft. Wird eine Begründung angegeben, und trifft die ggf. nicht zu, so kann es 1&1 wohl passieren, dass die darin direkt oder mittelbar enthaltenen Behauptungen bzw. Vorwürfe zum Gegenstand gerichtlicher Auseinandersetzung gemacht werden. Ich bezweifle, dass eine solche Begründung, wie bei DC zu lesen, 1&1 zum Vorteil gereicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (10 Dezember 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die kündigen lediglich gemäß ihren AGB und die Kündigung muss fristgerecht, aber nicht mit Begründung erfolgen. Ich entscheide, wann ich ein Vertragsverhältnis beende und muss das niemandem gegenüber begründen. Umgekehrt steht 1&1 selbstverständlich das gleiche Recht zu.


Sicher. Nur wenn 1&1 eine Begründung liefert, was sie ja laut Text bei DC tun, dann begibt man sich m. E. auf dünnes Eis, wenn diese Begründung einer Überprüfung nicht standhält und ggf. die Behauptung enthält, der Kunde würde Rechtsbruch betreiben. Ob das bereits justitiabel ist, mögen andere entscheiden. Ich finde es aber ziemlich dumm, eine Begründung zu liefern, wenn das gar nicht erforderlich ist. Die Gefahr unnötig Flanken aufzureissen, ist so ein Text doch nicht wert.

M. Boettcher


----------



## A John (10 Dezember 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Die kündigen lediglich gemäß ihren AGB und die Kündigung muss fristgerecht, aber nicht mit Begründung erfolgen


Nur, wenn sie schon begründen, sollte der Grund auch wasserdicht sein.



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gezeter im Dialercenter ist recht amüsant, weil die plötzlich alle zu dämlich zum Lesen scheinen. Umgekehrt erwarten die aber genau das von ihren Kunden. Interessanter Einblick, wie ich finde.


... Und das auf dem branchentypischen Sprachniveau. _"Doof sind immer die Anderen, bei mir ist das was Anderes"._



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Dialern: Wenn ein Schlauerle nach dem anderen anfängt, die Bezugsfenster in die Hauptseite einzubetten, dann existiert kein Bezugs*fenster* mehr im Sinne der Verfügung. Von daher kann der Dialer zwar registriert, aber unzulässig sein.


Statt sich durch Verbalakrobatik und semantische Verschleierung auf das Niveau der Dialerdrücker herabzulassen, sollte 1&1 IMO klare und eindeutige Regeln aufstellen.
So, wie 1&1 momentan vorgeht, machen sie sich nur unnötig angreifbar, wie *drboe* zu Recht bemerkt.

Gruss A. John


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Dezember 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, wenn sie schon begründen, sollte der Grund auch wasserdicht sein.


Das Wörtchen illegal entspringt nicht dem Kündigungsschreiben von 1&1:



> Die Kündigung erfolgt aufgrund des Vorhandenseins von einem oder
> mehrer unzulässiger Dialer (lt. Reg TP - Regulierungsbehoerde für
> Telekommunikation und Post) auf Ihrem Webspace.


Ich wette, dass Mainpean brennendes Interesse hat, einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz zu eröffnen und das gerichtlich prüfen zu lassen. Man stelle sich die Gewalt dieser Klatsche vor: Registriert, aber illegal...


----------



## tuxedo (14 Dezember 2004)

Sorry. Ich kann es mir nicht verkneifen auf Grund des Postings von 21:58 Uhr im DC-Center im Thread

http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?threadid=890&perpage=15&pagenumber=4

die Frage in den Raum zu stellen, ob die WMs möglicherweise anfangen zu verstehen, wie sich die abgezockten (unfreiwilligen) User fühlen?!

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Okay okay, ich gebe zu dass das jetzt nicht gerade inhaltsschwanger  und etwas weit hergeholt ist, aber das musste jetzt einfach mal sein. Außerdem würde ich in dem Zusammenhang niemals indirekt 1und1 Abzocke vorwerfen...eher ein aufmunterndes: "Weiter hart durchgreifen".  :evil:


----------



## Rex Cramer (14 Dezember 2004)

Das hier entbehrt einer gewissen Komik noch viel weniger:


> Guck mal deine DOMAIN PREISE an!
> Scheiß auf Server, bei deinen Domain Preisen zockst du richtig ab!
> 30 Euro für ne .AG, sachmal gehts noch?



Hmmm. Komisch, dass da schlagartig so etwas wie Realitätssinn einkehrt.


----------



## Fidul (14 Dezember 2004)

Wieso sollen 30 Euronen für eine Domain Abzocke sein? Anderswo bekommt man dafür nur eine Mahlforlage!  :lol:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Dezember 2004)

...oder ne Weinachtsgruskarte. Aber verstehen will ich´s dennoch nicht so ganz. Ob es einen PP-Betreiber oder -Bewerber gibt, der regelmäßig und wissentlich ein Angebot eines Kollegen benutzt?


----------

